# Abd. Fluid Collection



## PaulaW (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm Looking For A Dx Code For Abdominal Fluid Collection For A Pt That Has Pancreatitis.

Thank You For Your Help !!!!


----------



## Denises (Jan 13, 2009)

Try looking under ascities.  Sorry, I don't have my books in front of me.


----------

